# Buying extra Worldmark credits



## PClapham (Jan 1, 2006)

How long does it take to negotiate this and then move them into our account?  I'm guessing several weeks, correct?  Thanks   Anita


----------



## PerryM (Jan 2, 2006)

*Expect the worst*

We have bought 4 packages of points from other WM owners over the years.  If you start the clock when TW got the paperwork, notarized by the two parties, here is our experience:

1)	3 years ago  - 3 days
2)	1.5 year ago – 3 weeks
3)	1 year ago – 4 weeks
4)	6 months ago – 7 weeks

The last two had multiple screw-ups by TW and required resubmission of paperwork and talking to many supervisors and their bosses.

History indicates that TW’s level of service has fallen into the third-world category – a direct result of being bought by Cendant?

If TW screws up, demand that they forgive the $150 transfer fee – we did this in the last two purchases.

P.S.
Buying the credits from an owner is duck soup – just arrive at a price then call TW for the paperwork which now takes weeks to send, it used to take 3 days.


----------



## rps360 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm still trying to get points added to my account and I started the process at the beginning of September.


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 3, 2006)

Buying a WM account outright and transferring ownership is easy and should be done in 2 weeks.  Splitting and combining accounts is very slow and will probably take months.


----------



## mtngal (Jan 22, 2006)

I signed the paperwork to buy another membership and add it to my existing account on Jan. 6, sent it to the seller on the 7th.  They said they forwarded it to Trendwest on Jan 11th.  I noticed today that my account shows the change in point total - less than 2 weeks after it was submitted.


----------



## SharonD (Jan 22, 2006)

Was the seller splitting their account or did you buy a complete account from a seller?  If it was a split / combine that is good news!  The last split / combine I did took 3 months and a LOT of hassle for both the buyer and myself.



			
				mtngal said:
			
		

> I signed the paperwork to buy another membership and add it to my existing account on Jan. 6, sent it to the seller on the 7th.  They said they forwarded it to Trendwest on Jan 11th.  I noticed today that my account shows the change in point total - less than 2 weeks after it was submitted.


----------



## mtngal (Jan 22, 2006)

I bought the whole account - it didn't involve splitting the selling account.  Maybe that's why it took so little time.


----------



## myip (Jan 22, 2006)

I split my account and the buyer combined her account.  It takes 10 days.  Paper sends on Jan 5 through USPS and received on Jan 10 at Trendwest.  It was processed and  showed on-line on Jan 20.


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have bought so many WM contracts that I've lost count (I think 19).   I agree with Perry... WM has continually slipped... and I agree that it seems to be a result of Cendant taking over.   I have not purchased any new contracts in over a year... so maybe things have improved.

/Jim


----------



## LisaH (Feb 7, 2006)

I want to buy 5000 points to add to my existing account. Anyone knows where I can find a good deal?


----------



## mtngal (Feb 7, 2006)

It seems to me that you have a couple of ways of going.  There are several internet companies that have been in business for a long time, who specialize in WM points.  www.redseason.com has a great reputation (who I bought from recently), as well as another website, who's name I can't remember (I'm sure someone else will chime in with who it is shortly).  These folks might not be the cheapest, but they have great reputations and you should have a painless, quick transfer.

How do you feel about ebay?  There's always someone who is advertising memberships there.  I know that PA (fullup) has memberships for sale on ebay every so often and has a great reputation (as well as being an active participant here).  This would probably get you your best price.

It will be harder to find 5000 points - Trendwest sells 6,000 points as a minimum membership.  There are some 5000 point memberships out there, but it is more common to see 6,000.

Do make sure you read the fine print - WM charges $150 for a transfer fee, and there isn't a need to go through a title company, unless you want the security.  Check to see if whoever you are buying from is tacking on additional fees, and what they are for - it ultimately affects the price.

Good luck with it!


----------



## 3Js (Feb 7, 2006)

Try www.besttimeshare.net.  Excellent prices and services but the minimum I've seen is 6000 points.


----------



## roadsister (Feb 10, 2006)

[_Edited to delete message that could be interpreted as a personal attack. Addressing or referring to other TUGgers in a derogatory, condescending or other unfavorable manner is not permitted on these forums. Please see the "Be Courteous" section of the Site Rules" (link on the above blue bar)._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------

